# My Official Websites



## benjikan (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are my two web sites.  I may find a new webmaster for my Official Website as it is really too slow.

Official Website:

Benjamin Kanarek Photographer ftvstudio.com featured member

My Blog:

Benjamin Kanarek Blog » fashion, beauty photography and more

Perhaps there is a webmaster genius out there who may wish to design a simple, pure and sparse website somewhat like my blog...


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks cool, but I think your 'official website' is much too flashed up. The navigation is not very clear and the animation is somewhat cluttered.

Also, something that I dislike the most in any website - auto playing music, even though I'm able to turn it off, I'd rather use that click and close the website altogether. Just my two cents.


----------



## paulk_68 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't mind the flash, but have to agree with Andrew Sun's comments about the navigation and music.

I like your pictures a lot and think they should be shown larger.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Jun 25, 2009)

I like the photographs, but as the others said, the navigation took a little work to figure out. Also, spiders and bots see flash pages a blank, and can't follow your links, so you will have a hard time getting ranked on the search engines.

I like your blog too. Nice photos.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## B Kennedy (Jun 26, 2009)

For me the site is all together too confusing.  Like the others said, it seems to lack a clear navigation, whether there is one or not.  The photo sites are supposed to be easy to navigate, and I found that I got lost the moment I started.  I also agree about the music, for me, its the most annoying thing out there on photo sites.  I would almost rather it be like a little media player, that I can choose to turn it on, if I felt so inclined.  Graphics look cool, but they take away from what appears to be some nice photography.  Also it is worthwhile to note that I know NOTHING about web design...lol, so this is just in laymen's terms what worked for me.


----------



## SonnarSphere (Jun 26, 2009)

i took a look at tvstudio. elegantly designed website which loaded fairly fast over my less than 
speedy wireless. found myself  navigating the content without any trouble. the speaker volume
on my laptop is turned to zero, so i didn't notice any music. impressive list of clients and outlets. 
i like that photography. nice work.


----------



## benjikan (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be looking in to a new web design in September, as I agree with most that the flash isn't great and it loads too slowly.  The images should be a tad larger as well.

Thanks
Ben


----------

